# how bloody and violence can I get with a YA book series?,



## lwhitehead (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi I was wondering how Bloody and Violence I can make a YA book series?, It's due to the fact I want to write about 18th Century Pirates history even one a counter Earth were Voodoo Magick works.



I mean what is the level I can get away with?,


LW


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 8, 2016)

The sky  ship is the limit. You can make anything bloody and violent. How well you build the pirates, write and depict these scenes, and capture the booty will make or break your young audience. Give your young readers an adventure they can't put down. That sells the story. They don't care about the gore, but the conflict that lead to the mess on deck. If your young readers don't feel like they're aboard the ship, I am sorry matey, but ye' doin' er' wrong. _Arghh. _


----------



## afk4life (Jul 8, 2016)

Just whatever you do don't let anyone have sex even if they're eighteen.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 8, 2016)

afk4life said:


> Just whatever you do don't let anyone have sex even if they're eighteen.



Says who? Sex is acceptable in YA literature. You're not writing erotica. There's a difference between erotica and connecting teen readers to life experiences. Young adults are trying to discover their sexuality. Why would you make it feel taboo? Focus on the emotional effect between the two characters. You don't need a shock factor to make a point. If a young teen pirate wants to engage with a young woman he found on an island, make the intimacy relevant. Going back to the OP, whether it's violence, blood and/or sex - there's no set formula for what is too much. Use your head and make the choice yourself. It's your story. What's too much to handle? How are you writing the scene? Sometimes you have to tell yourself to stop, especially when you place your own audience into your own independent formula.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 9, 2016)

Well there are points in the first book were the story get bloody, my main character did his first kill with a Flintlock Pistol but so soken up afterwards that Patch my Robert Newton like Character gave him a talk about it.

LW


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 9, 2016)

Could you give us a few example sentences to let us become more familiar with your style, sentence fluency, and overall depicted image of a first kill? Thanks.


----------

